# Rufus Hussey Video



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

* Rufus Hussey on the Johnny Carson Show:*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Love that toro guy. He's posted some gems. He has a very impressive Hussey collection too. I think his wife is Rufus' niece.?.. I could be wrong.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i am a great fan of rufus hussey and if you look in the hunting section i currently have a topic going on him. top class guy


----------

